# Political Music



## departuresong (Apr 23, 2010)

What are some of your favorite politically-inspired anthems?

Nerina Pallot - "Everybody's Gone to War"
Otep - "Rise, Rebel, Resist" (fucking awesome video feat. Sarah Palin!)
Tracy Chapman - "Talkin' Bout a Revolution"


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 23, 2010)

Moved to Entertainment.

... Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots?

EDIT: NEGREK WHAT DID YOU DO THAT FOR


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 23, 2010)

LOOK AT THE LOST SOOOOOOOULS
THEY SEEM SO BLACK
LOOK AT THE LOST SOOOOOOOULS
SOULS OF BLACK

Testament wins.

Also, try Won't Get Fooled Again (The Who) or Peace Sells (Megadeth). Not a huge fan of either, but these songs are pretty chill.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 23, 2010)

Fuck politically inspired anthems.

Otep is dumb.


----------



## Minish (Apr 23, 2010)

Watershed said:


> Fuck politically inspired anthems.
> 
> Otep is dumb.


I'm sorry, but do you ever actually make any worthwhile posts in this forum? I don't even get it.

...I haven't heard any of these but 'political music' sounds brilliant, so I'm going to go check them out. ;D


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 23, 2010)

Seriously. Political music is dumb 99% of the time. Or at least the lyrics are. I don't need anyone else to tell me what political agenda I should be adhering to. I like my lyrics free of proselytism, thank you. That's why I hate it when bands like U2 and Bruce Springsteen and whoever use their music to transcribe a message for others - I honestly don't want to know whether I should support the Tories or the Labour Party. I can figure out for myself whether I will vote Obama or abstain.

Of course lyrics can contain a social critique - but that is something far, far removed from a political critique. Ex: "Zombie" by the Cranberries. Is it a horrific tale of the social state that the Troubles caused in Northern Ireland? It definitely is, super-evocative and whatnot. But it's not political. It's not taking sides. It's not saying it supports Protestants or Catholics. It is merely describing how an event like that is a social tragedy.

Put this in contrast to the fuelled agendas of Christian rock bands, eco-hippie veganists, etc. - it boils down to one thing - I don't want to be told what to think by these bands. Therefore politics in my music is something that can fuck off supremely.

Another example: Pink Floyd. The Wall is a GIANT critique of society. But it's still not telling me to do this or that. Y'understand? If you read Waters' lyrics carefully - describing rockstardom, educational misfiring, father dying in the war, overprotective mother etc etc. - it's still not doing it under a flag of SUPPORT THE LIB DEMS or SUPPORT THE ANARCHISTS or SUPPORT THE SAVING THE COWS MOVEMENT.

This is why I don't like RATM, U2, Bruce Springsteen et al. They all have political agendas and things behind their music. There's a message they want EVERYONE ELSE to believe in. I do not want to be told by some asshole that I should believe in xyz. If I believe in xyz I am capable enough of making the decision on my own.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 23, 2010)

agreeing with watershed here. music doesn't become better just because it's political, and often there's a significant overlap between shite music and politics (see: RatM). I mean I guess at least some of the stuff I listen to has some kind of message, but I don't really give a shit because the songs just sound nice~

shallow? eh sure, but if I want social critiques or politics or whatever then I can go read a damn book.


----------



## departuresong (Apr 23, 2010)

This thread isn't about your opinions about political music. Take your shit elsewhere, please.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 24, 2010)

This affects my posts in this thread because if a song is too overtly political I won't like it.

But if you want a song that I consider political that is good, then I suggest you take a listen to Bob Dylan or Pink Floyd.


----------



## Minish (Apr 24, 2010)

Watershed said:


> This affects my posts in this thread because if a song is too overtly political I won't like it.


Protip: Don't be in this thread

It's lovely to know that you don't want politics in "your music", but get it out of your head that you deserve to own the Entertainment forum or that your opinion is necessary on every single music thread.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 24, 2010)

Protip: since when can't my opinion on political music be heard just because it doesn't agree with the rest of you


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 24, 2010)

Jessie said:


> ... Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots?


:DDD

The mere mention of this album shouldn't fill me with the joy it does.


----------



## Zuu (Apr 25, 2010)

oh no opinions D: 

get off watershed's back, jesus christ

relevantly: i enjoy anti-christian anthems, if that counts as political.


----------



## departuresong (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't care that people have different opinions. I just don't give a shit about them.


----------



## Zuu (Apr 25, 2010)

you have every right to not give a shit.

my comment was really rather more pointed at cirrus.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Apr 25, 2010)

Let's see... Off the top of my head:

Dear God-XTC (Okay, this one's religious.)
Jesus Was a Democrat-Everclear
Fake Plastic Trees-Radiohead (Yeah, yeah, it's more social commentary.)

...And that's it, because I know I'll get odd looks for saying I love American Idiot (the entire album, that is. 
_*"'You're not the Jesus of Suburbia!
The St. Jimmy is a figment of
Your father's rage and your mother's love!'
Made me the idiot America!"*_(Letterbomb=awesome))


----------



## Minish (Apr 25, 2010)

Dezzuu said:


> oh no opinions D:
> 
> get off watershed's back, jesus christ


I'm just getting tired of him popping into every single thread about music he doesn't know or like and making a dickish statement about how he thinks it's shit.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 25, 2010)

That's because a lot of music is fucken _hideous_. Sorry for having standards now.

As for bands with political lyrics I like - System of a Down is the only thing that comes to mind, and I like them more because they are fucking wackos rather than actually caring about their message.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Apr 25, 2010)

Most of Megadeth.

It's all so nihilist it's funny.


----------



## Zuu (Apr 25, 2010)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Most of Megadeth.
> 
> It's all so nihilist it's funny.


isn't dave a born-again now? ahahaha.


----------



## #1 bro (Apr 26, 2010)

honestly the impression i'm getting from watershed here is a sort of "oh, here's a thread... political music? well, i don't really have an opinion on political music... better come up with one so i don't appear foolish... hmm... oh, here's one: all political music is terrible. yeah, let's go with that" 

anyway, myself, i can't really think of any songs i listen to that explicitly say "vote for x"... although there are some anti-war songs that are pretty good... dunno if you would consider radiohead "political music" but their sort-of-political album Hail to the Thief is extremely brilliant/underrated


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 26, 2010)

Dezzuu said:


> isn't dave a born-again now? ahahaha.


Dave is a fucking moron. I really don't like him.

Radiohead - I don't think they have a message, but Hail to the Thief is not my favourite album by them anyways. That would be OK Computer (another good slab of veiled social commentary).

I think the purpose of art is to hold the mirror up to nature.


----------



## Esque (Apr 26, 2010)

Some of the songs are really good, and I'm appreciative of the fact that most of them aren't politically correct (or at least as borderline as possible) despite being political.  Or at least that's what I think.


----------

